# High Elf Army



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all!

Here is one project among others finished this week. It is a High Elf army I was going to play but decided to sell on ebay as my main army is really all I need. It is pretty much the studio scheme but with pink gems and fall style basing for contrast.

Here are some pics:
Spearmen:

















BSB:









Archers:









One bolt thrower of three:









Tyrion:









Dragon:

























There are a few other things, but I dont want the thread to overload anyones connections. You can see them on the ebay auction or the site.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful stuff mate.


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Looking like that they will sell well, nice work!


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Those look Great!! I don't think you'll have any problem selling those!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That scheme looks great and your painting is amazing. The contrast that that the pink gives really make it stand out. I also really like how you have given the archers armoured heads. Your blending is also A class. Great stuff.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Holy shit, how do those take to paint? They're amazing!:shok:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is some stunning paint. The freehand banners are tight!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Freehand--awesome, colors--awesome, painting--awesome.

I see no big--or small--flaw anywhere!

You, sir, are damn talented!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok: Amazing paint job :clapping::clapping:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice, the shading on your whites are very impressive.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

really made it feel like fall looking at those.


----------

